# Example Not prepared



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Once again would many of us find our self suffering or doing ok if this was where we lived .

"SPOKANE, Wash. - Tens of thousands of people who have been shivering for nearly a week without power after deadly storms swept through Washington state were bracing for snowfall Monday and the possibility of preparing Thanksgiving dinner in the dark."

"She said she's frustrated and angry with the local utility because she cannot get answers to when power will be restored to her home in Spokane's South Hill area."

While it would not be peasant, it would not be nearly as bad if it happened here. We unlike most for them are prepared. We get off out butts and at least try to be responsible for our selves.
Power companies are good at PR , but they really do not have the crews. The share and use contractors that move to trouble spots. They really do not have that many on sight ready for stuff like this.

Plenty of wood cut, fuel of generators. K1 stored up. Would you be ready for this?

http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2015...thout-power-in-washington-city/?intcmp=hplnws


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I would have trouble with water. I could make it work. I have a well and a generator and they are connected. Its run time that is the issue.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Once again would many of us find our self suffering or doing ok if this was where we lived .
> 
> "SPOKANE, Wash. - Tens of thousands of people who have been shivering for nearly a week without power after deadly storms swept through Washington state were bracing for snowfall Monday and the possibility of preparing Thanksgiving dinner in the dark."
> 
> ...


I would be fine no problem,, Solar power plenty of fire wood (2 years worth cut and stacked) lots of food

But your right,, When will pepole start to accept responsibility for taking care of them self's? 
Are they laughing at the preppers now?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We're OK here! Had a just shy of 9 day, one 5 day, and 2 two day outages and it always makes a good test for us and all was just fine. Most of my
neighbors were having a cow during the 9 day outage.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Any kind of power failure in my area would shut down water supplies in minutes. The water supplies are measured in a few hundred gallons at the most. As soon as I found out how the water system works, I put in a 260 gallon storage tank. Weather isn't all that bad in southern AZ, but it would test of character at night.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have short term covered. Plenty of water, plenty of fire wood, food, and a lot of books to read without the boob tube on.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I have short term covered. Plenty of water, plenty of fire wood, food, and a lot of books to read without the boob tube on.


My friend to the south..... been wondering about your latest prep. What are your plans for the barb wire in the big Texas city?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> My friend to the south..... been wondering about your latest prep. What are your plans for the barb wire in the big Texas city?


I figured I would string it along the fence line and at strategic entry points to the house. I may pick up another roll. It won't stop the unprepared hordes in a grid down situation but it will slow them down a bit.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I figured I would string it along the fence line and at strategic entry points to the house. I may pick up another roll. It won't stop the unprepared hordes in a grid down situation but it will slow them down a bit.


I checked for you with Houston P&Z, you may only use American made barb wire for fighting terrorists and hoards of idiots. No permit or fee required.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A short term grid down sitiation would put me a bit behind on the back log of orders for Gen-U-Wine Slippymade Pikes. Other than that no big deal.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe not as prepared as some, but I think I'd make it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My biggest worry would be heat.
I've got a cheap wood burning oven, but no real place to install it.
I've considered ways to put it into quick use if needed, but nothing solid.
It's one area I really lack. I've got the water and food to outlast a storm, since they last all of 2 days down here. But I don't have a working heat solution in place yet.
We've talked about knocking out a part of the back wall, and installing a fireplace.
Might start to think about that one a little more now.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

No problem with any grid down for at least 3 months with LP generator and Solar backup to provide all essentials including the deep well pump.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Been without power and running water for nearly four years now. Doing OK.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We were prepared when we lived in western Washington.wood stove,gennie,food & water.we lived within a birds eye view of Mt.Rainier.had a couple earthquakes plus a really strong one,couple windstorms.glad nothing really bad never happened.just a few short power outages that was it.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

is it bad I get mad at people that wine about not having power. I've gone many times with out power for 2 weeks or more and I was just fine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> My biggest worry would be heat.
> I've got a cheap wood burning oven, but no real place to install it.
> I've considered ways to put it into quick use if needed, but nothing solid.
> It's one area I really lack. I've got the water and food to outlast a storm, since they last all of 2 days down here. But I don't have a working heat solution in place yet.
> ...


 Wood burn can be great even if you do not use it all of time. I would suggest one thing. Put in a SS double walled insulate chimney pipe.
after a few years you will be happy you did.
Just went down and started the first fire this year, seemed like a good time to test it all out.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Right now I'm completely exposed. If the power went out, I have a generator... but it's hit or miss if it works. 

I've just sold my company, and intend on using a good chunk of the money to invest in a transfer switch and 7000W generator. My furnace is propane, so it takes very little power to run. I have a wood stove that heats the upstairs no problem. I'm in the country so it's well and septic, and plan on running my well pump to the transfer switch. The hot water tank... well it will be run to the switch, but not run all the time. It will allow us to have a shower if need be. 

The rest of the house, well lets just say satellite doesn't take much power to run, my internet is DSL, and the phone lines rarely go down. I plan on being both comfortable and connected in the event of a power outage. 

And if it's not the internet in my house, it's on my phone. 

This will all be done and set up within the next 2 months. Winter up here doesn't "hit" until January or so.


----------

